# walmart wheels and tires



## 2007NNBS (Jul 6, 2009)

i bought the tire and wheels from walmart...the 12" ones and im wanting to go wider what is the bolt pattern for the rims i have...?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

do you have 4 or 5 bolts?


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 6, 2009)

5 bolt...if somebody has some 13's they want to get rid of in the same bolt pattern let me know


----------

